

Review my niche hotel review site - halaltrip

Dear all,<p>I launched www.halaltrip.com as a hotel review site specially focused on Muslim travelers. Each listed hotel does offer special services for Muslims complying with religious rules. halaltrip is already the leading hotel directory for Muslim-friendly premises around the world. Users may search and review listed hotels.<p>It would be great to get some feedback from this amazing crowd to further improve our services and to reach the critical mass.<p>Many thanks in advance!<p>Greetz from vienna, Karim
======
atgm
It would be neat if there were some kind of rotation on the front page to show
hotels offering deals or low prices for people who don't necessarily know
where they want to go for vacation, or are open to ideas.

~~~
halaltrip
great input, thx!

